# I'll be back



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

All,

I have been asked why I have not replied to the forum for a long time. I hope it is because you missed my humour and comments (which got me into trouble sometimes????)

The reason for this is because I am hiding from the tax man and from my wife pending divorce at the moment. So I am currently going under the name of Veronica and wearing a red skirt and black blouse. Unfortunately, I cant find any high heels size 11 at the moment or womens underwear with a hole at the front.

But I'll be back soon with a vengeance

Kisses

Veronica (Jeff really)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jeffrey Streets said:


> All,
> 
> I have been asked why I have not replied to the forum for a long time. I hope it is because you missed my humour and comments (which got me into trouble sometimes????)
> 
> ...


jeff if you want to masquerade as me I will lend you my blonde wig and some strappy dresses.
As for the shoes I have found a great website that sells size 11 3inch heels, I can let you have the url.
Just one thing though. You really have to do something about that 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I have found a great website that sells size 11 3inch heels, I can let you have the url.


Isn't that the website that female impersonators use? I'm sure they could accommodate Jeff with his 'under the pinny' dilemma.

Dolly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Isn't that the website that female impersonators use? I'm sure they could accommodate Jeff with his 'under the pinny' dilemma.
> 
> Dolly


You got in one Dolly.
He will find everything he needs there


----------

